# Birthday Haul



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I have to say, I am thoroughly impressed. My wife puts up with my hobby, but definitely doesn't support it. My wife and mother walked into a cigar store, and actually came out with A LOT of good stuff that I really wanted to try. I would have expected Drew Estate and ACID. The goods:



















and...


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow.. that is awesome, especialy coming from the wife and mom. You're one lucky guy.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy B-day Adam. Enjoy the day and the cigars!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Happy B-Day Adam!!!

Nice haul there!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nice haul and happy birthday! You have a good wife and mother.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

frikken awesome.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow they did really well! Happy Birthday!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mighty fine Ladies you all seem to have, very nice present!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I tried that La Traviata on the left there, at my local lounge, The first few puffs were a bit spicy but then..... The smoke really smoothed out, very pleasant smoke.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Happy bday man. You have got to be the luckiest guy alive!!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy birthday. Seems like you have it good. You might want to thank the worker at the B&M too, great selection.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

First off, happy b-day. Nice gift there. I have to show my wife this thread!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy birthday, enjoy that huge score


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy B-Day. Enjoy


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

wow

thats a birthday to remember

congratulation


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy B-Day. That was a nice haul. You are a lucky man with women like that.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I was really surprised my wife was actually paying attention when I mentioned the Drac's and picked one up. For anyone in the Sacramento area, Cigarz in Roseville has atleast ten left.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hot dayum, are your mom and wife related to Shuckins by any chance?! LOL! Happy birthday bro! My gf doesn't support my hobby either, but she sure was interested as to what the Anejo is... :O


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy b-day man, looks like you have some excellent smokes there. Wish my mom would do this for me lol. Enjoy brother.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice haul!! I had to buy my own sh1t for my 50th birthday on Sat. Then she whines about how much I spent. Not much for pipe stuff.:dunno:


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy birthday Adam. I've got the big 55 coming up this month myself. Love my wife, but maybe yours could go shopping for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy crap nice haul.

You have them trained well! LOL


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. Wish I didn't have to wait for them to rest a little. I'm really looking forward to trying them. Unfortunately, I may have to wait a little longer than I hoped. My wife is sick, my mom is sick, and my little one (6 weeks old) was in the ER for flu-like symptoms. I think I'm getting it now too...


----------

